# Burstner/fiat only states number of seats 2 - problem?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I noticed that my log book states number of designated seats as 2, yet we have a fiat Ducato Argos burstner 747-2 with 6 designated seats

What are the implications of this?
How will this affect my insurance in the event of a claim?

Could I/should I get the log book changed?


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there, 
Just get your log book changed, as it is a manufactured van this should not be a problem. My van was declared black on the log book instead of white and it was a simple task to get it changed.

If you knew someone else ( I am no good to you as I live in Ireland) with the same van, why not photocopy their log book as proof?

Raymond


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I noticed the same thing on my log book for my 2011 Burrstner Elegance i821 which has 4 seatbelted seats but my V5 says only 2. Not to bothered as we only ever have two of us in it anyway. Seems like it could be a Burstner issue?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> I noticed the same thing on my log book for my 2011 Burrstner Elegance i821 which has 4 seatbelted seats but my V5 says only 2. Not to bothered as we only ever have two of us in it anyway. Seems like it could be a Burstner issue?


I would have thought it worthwhile to get it changed so that there isn't a problem when you come to sell the van in the future.

Denise


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Snunkie, what road tax group are you in. It should be PHG which is quite a bit cheaper than a PLG. If its PLG you need to get that changed.


----------

